# Ordner synchronisieren über Internet?



## Jeaniholic (9 Jan. 2011)

Anlässlich dieses Problems: wie kann man übers Internet zwei Ordner synchronisieren?

Ich stelle es mr so vor, dass es da ein Programm gibt, was die Ordner bei den beiden Rechnern vergleicht, anhand Dateigröße, Dateiname und Hash der ersten 1MB der Dateien eine Art Bestandsaufnahme macht (Nur Dateiname reicht ganz sicher nicht) und dann per ftp die fehlenden Dateien synchronisiert.

So ähnlich wie itunes...?

Wegen der Bestandsaufnahme (Hash bilden usw.) sollte das Programm dann wohl auf den beiden zu synchronisierenden Rechnern laufen...?


----------



## AMUN (10 Jan. 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher... aber schaue dir mal "Total Commander" an

oder "Windows Live Sync"

eins habe ich noch gefunden: PowerFolder


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Dropbox ist für sowas geeignet


----------



## mm77 (6 Dez. 2012)

Ja Dropbox geht gut für sowas ... aber die Daten kommen halt in die Cloud. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt ist das nichts für dich ...


----------



## krassnshit (12 Dez. 2012)

+1 für Dropbox, funktioniert plattformübergreifend einfach sehr gut. Bei Bedenken wegen der Sicherheit oder genereller Paranoia kann man zusätzlich Tools wie TrueCrypt oder BoxCryptor benutzen.


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Für jemand der Webspaces betreut ist evtl. auch OwnCloud eine Lösung. Die Dateien liegen nur bei einem "selbst" auf dem Space, verschlüsselt wird mittels Addons. Clients gibt es auch für alle gägngien Systeme, selbst für Mobiltelefone.

Für weniger Bastelfreudige kann man Dropbox guten Herzens empfehlen, wenn man mit dem gedanken klarkommt, dass die Dateien sonstwo liegen


----------



## Snort (16 März 2014)

Oder der Klassiker: rsync
Ist hauptsächlich unter Linux verbreitet, es gibt aber auch eine Windows-Version.


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Als Alternative zur OwnCloud Lösung kann ich auch Seafile empfehlen, finde OwnCloud immer noch seehr buggy. Braucht man aber halt selber nen Server.

Sonst gibts noch WinSCP (kann FTP und SFTP). SyncBack finde ich auch sehr gut SyncBack Free. Gibt da aber auch ne Pro Version die was kostet.


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

AMUN schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher... aber schaue dir mal "Total Commander" an
> 
> oder "Windows Live Sync"
> 
> eins habe ich noch gefunden: PowerFolder



Total Commander habe ich lange genutzt- immer zuverlässig. Die Webseite sieht nicht seriös aus, aber hab' Vertrauen; Kompetenz vor Design.


----------

